
Ask HN: "Civilization is the sophistication of evil" - mpiedrav
History seems to be moving inevitably towards a universal totalitarianism powered by science (including math) and technology (including computing). Likewise, in the past we have had tribal, feudal, monarchical totalitarianisms. Human rights groups, digital rights groups, hacktivism, eco-activism, etc. are probably fighting an already lost fight because of the darkest sides of the human species, inside of all of us. This can be summarized as &quot;civilization is the sophistication of evil&quot;.<p>Is there some strong evidence that contradicts this observation?
======
inphovore
I would offer that you’re simply bad at it.

A mentor of mine, the great historian William Durant whose 11 volume
contribution “The Story of Civilization” tells us of the wonders of learning
the steps humanity has taken from barbarism to civilized, not without plenty
of depressing digression in between.

The problems with our age are numerous, The greatest is the delegation of our
authorities away from ourselves. Before gamification of governance, concerned
citizenary were themselves it’s governance.

Now we avoid jury duty when competent peers are an advancement of our justice.

We have too many things we would rather do than truly familiarize ourselves
with issues and take their direct evolvement.

We are a culture of hypocrites on the bleeding edge of our own obsolescence.

The promotion of women is a fine idea. Not that women cannot be as foolish,
misinformed, or corruptible than men, though I complement a sense of enduring
commitments and humanity as a foundation over ambition to merely do more or
seek devices for ever increasing returns.

One caveat is the uncommon knowledge of power’s tendencies to destroy even the
bravest and most noble. We are a culture who devour our idols. I wish the
popularity of power upon none I would care for.

I define evil as a) the maiming and mutilating of our humanity; b) the making
corrupt or perverse the potential of being.

The difficulty is not in civilization but in culture. Man is corruptible and
has a treacherous heart. We need culture to save us.

------
madhadron
> History seems to be moving inevitably towards a universal totalitarianism

Honestly, we've been having this discussion since the rise of the centralized
state in the 12th century. The 20th century saw a lot of back and forth. I see
nothing inevitable.

> "civilization is the sophistication of evil"

> Is there some strong evidence that contradicts this observation?

If you use this as a definition of "civilization", then of course not, because
it's a tautology. It's a hard word to lay out.

If you use it in the sense of Kenneth Clarke's book "Civilization" (which, if
you're going to use the word, you should read), then, no, not at all. Quite
the contrary. Perhaps orthogonal.

------
trickledown
It seems your are primarily referring to civilizations conceived of and
implemented by men. Let's face it - men have a pretty shitty record when it
comes to running everything. Empowering more women in society (not kardashians
whatever they are) will help curtail the more destructive male instincts. (I
am male btw)

------
krapp
>Is there some strong evidence that contradicts this observation?

I don't know. First, give us an objective definition of evil to work with.

------
trcarney
I think you have come to the right conclusion but it would be more accurate to
say "the state is the sophistication of evil."

With that being said, welcome to Libertarianism.

